# Stone Mountain covered bridge



## quinn (Aug 8, 2012)

While riding around i found a covered bridge on Stone mountain that I didn't know was there!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 8, 2012)

That is really neat Quinn.  Teresa and I were there back a few months ago but I didn't see this bridge either.  We spent a day at Stone Mountain, a day at the Atlanta Aquarium and World of Coca-Cola, then went up to Blue Ridge and Blairsville and spent a couple of days and then down to Helen for a couple of days.  We had a great time on that trip.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Aug 8, 2012)

*old bridge*

when we were younger back in the mid 70's  we could drive across and turn around , not sure now ???
  remember being inthe 5-6 grade and the teacher, let us stand up and look out the windows and watch the old bridge being moved thue Snellville  on 78 hwy   ,  think  we saw 3 or 4 sections ( on big flat trucks )  being moved to the park 
 always heard it was from somewhere down around Athens 
 ???         its a part of history and great workmanship  
 heard theres only maybe 10  in Georgia left ??????

Years ago you could ride the train and on the back side it would stop for the cowboy and indians shootouts  ( show )  had a friend from high school , who played one of the indians on horse back     
 did you ride or walk up the mountain,  walk the back side and stop by bubblegum rock  , we use to hang out around the mtn , ever Sunday afternoon   ,, al lthe locals high schools had ( THEIR SPOTS )      
 W/T


----------



## quinn (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks eagle and wt!yes the bridge is still in use.it leads to a little parking area.this is where i found #19 mrs. Sue, she 's under that bridge fishing every day!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 8, 2012)

Walkie Takie said:


> when we were younger back in the mid 70's  we could drive across and turn around , not sure now ???
> remember being inthe 5-6 grade and the teacher, let us stand up and look out the windows and watch the old bridge being moved thue Snellville  on 78 hwy   ,  think  we saw 3 or 4 sections ( on big flat trucks )  being moved to the park
> always heard it was from somewhere down around Athens
> ???         its a part of history and great workmanship
> ...



I remember the shootouts with the Indians in the 70's. One Indian boarded the train and scalped a man. They were still working on the carving and we'd watch them from the telescopes. I still like to see the laser show.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

Cool shot quinn! I like the angle & all the lines!


----------



## gregg dudley (Aug 8, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## rip18 (Aug 8, 2012)

Neat shot & story!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi Quinn, love the shot !


----------



## Hoss (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice shot.  There's one here in Rock dale county I need to go shoot again one day.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice - I had forgotten about that bridge too!  We used to take the boys across it several times a year and fish over there - I guess that was almost twenty years ago!


----------



## quinn (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks ya'll!It seems like this brought back some good memories!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Aug 10, 2012)

Your absolutely right Quinn it sure does bring back memories. Thanks for sharing...


----------

